# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Διαμονή φασιανού από εκτροφείο

## andreas142

Γειά σας τις προάλλες περναγά από ενά pet shop kai είδα να πωλούνται φασιανοί εκτροφείου και μου φάνηκαν κάπως στριγμωγμένοι  στα κλουβιά που τους είχαν.Πολύ όμορφα πουλιά . Θα ηθελά να μάθω με τι χώρο αυτά τα πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί σε εκτοφείο μπορουν να ζήσουν άνετα?

----------


## andreascrete

> Γειά σας τις προάλλες περναγά από ενά pet shop kai είδα να πωλούνται φασιανοί εκτροφείου και μου φάνηκαν κάπως στριγμωγμένοι  στα κλουβιά που τους είχαν.Πολύ όμορφα πουλιά . Θα ηθελά να μάθω με τι χώρο αυτά τα πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί σε εκτοφείο μπορουν να ζήσουν άνετα?


Σε ανοιχτό λιβάδι ελεύθερα βλέπεις όλη την ομορφιά τους - δεν είναι πουλιά να έχεις σε κοτέτσι, όποτε έπαιρνα το αμάξι και οδηγούσα σε αγροτικές περιοχές έξω απο το Λονδίνο τα χάζευα που τσιμπολογούσαν ελεύθερα στα ανοιχτά λιβάδια και τα χρώματα στα αρσενικά έλαμπαν.
Σε περιοχές όπως το Norfolk, North Pikenham τα έβλεπα σε ολόκληρα κοπάδια και σταματούσα στην άκρη του δρόμου και τα χάζευα.

----------


## Gull

αν εισαι μαστορας μπορεις να τους εχεις και semi liberty φαση να βοσκουν μαζι με τις κοτες.

----------


## andreas142

Ti ενωείς φίλε Γιάννη? Τι είδους φασιανός είναι το πουλί που λές πετά δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σου φύγει? αν μπορείς επισύναψε μία φωτογραφίας του φασιανού αυτού και εαν είναι δυνατόν μίλησε λίγο πιο διεξοδικά γι ΄ αυτή τη ράτσα πως είναι δυνατή η συνήπαρξη του με τις κότες?

----------

